
Cops take dead man’s smartphone to his corpse in attempt to unlock it - koolba
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/cops-take-dead-mans-smartphone-to-his-corpse-in-attempt-to-unlock-it/
======
ColinWright
Discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16893814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16893814)
: 50 comments

Other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16895899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16895899)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16905716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16905716)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16909529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16909529)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16928360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16928360)

